# Ski & Snowboard Movie Premier NYC 11/20 1st 500 in Get FREE Lift Ticket to Mount Snow



## nnjskier (Oct 24, 2009)

*Ski & Snowboard Movie Premier NYC 11/20 1st 500 in Get FREE Lift Ticket to Mount Snow*

Super Premiere of Teton Gravity Research's Newest 16mm & HD Ski and Snowboard Film RE:SESSION​


SHOWTIME:  11/20/09 @ 7 PM  
:beer:

*High Line Ballroom
431 W 16th Street
(between 9th & 10th Ave)
New York, NY 10011*

Get there Early!  


*1st 500 people in the doors get a FREE
Mount Snow lift ticket*


*The more than ever rowdy TGR crowd is getting together at the best venue in the city
Teton Gravity Research is an action sports clothing and lifestyle brand.*

Athletes that will be in attendance:
Tanner Hall – Oakley and Armada
Seth Morrison - K2 Ski and Oakley
Sage Cattabriga-Alosa - Rossignol Skis and The North Face
Ian MacIntosh – The North Face, Rossignol, Smith Optics
Erik Roner - Dynstar Skis and Descente
Dash Longe - Volkl skis and Under Armour
Dana Flahr - Atomic Skis and The North Face
Shroder Baker - Rossignol Skis
Wiley Miller - 4frnt Skis

Click Here for online tickets.


*Tickets also available at:*

The North Face Store on Broadway
212.362.1000

EMS on Broadway
212.966.8730

Emilio's Ski Shop
718.544.0404​


----------



## tcharron (Oct 24, 2009)

Yet more evidence that Mt SNow wants to NY crowd just like Killington does.  :-D  Suprised they wouldn't sponser some stuff locally.


----------

